# Fireworks



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

It's gotten dark here, and people all over the neighborhood are setting off fireworks-- which are illegal in Florida. The noise keeps startling Doodlebug. 

I hope I'm not up half the night keeping my poor tiel calm; I've got a very long shift tomorrow and will be a total :censor: at work.

Anybody else having noise problems? 

Pics!:

Doodle with a Q-tip. I have to cut off one of the fuzzy ends or he won't play with them. Funny bird.
http://talkcockatiels.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

Munching an almond. Or maybe just destroying it; can't tell if he actually _ate_ any of it.
http://talkcockatiels.com/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## trace (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes, I am having this EXACT same problem right now! I had to take out my younger cockatiel because the fireworks that the neighbors were setting off were so loud, he couldn't sleep. Even now he's trying to doze inside my hand... poor thing.

Anyway, I think both our neighborhoods will eventually stop... hopefully before midnight. I have an eye appointment at 7 in the morning tomorrow, so I can totally relate.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

mine arent phased... but i bet it would get to most birds. hopefully no nightfrights for anyone. our holiday was 3 days ago and people are still shooting off fireworks! but its legal-ish here. more overlooked


----------



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

The fireworks here are just starting, and CC hasn't even gone to bed because the roommate has had a concert on and of course it's too loud for her to sleep anyway. She sleeps late into the morning, though, so that's not too huge a deal....I'm just hoping right now she doesn't get spooked


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

Mine goes in the cage at 9:30 and lights out at 10:00, but he's really cranked up from the noise so I'm keeping him out for now.

DallyTsuka that's what I'm worried about. Usually Doodle sleeps like a rock at night. 
But every time there's a loud noise tonight he stops playing and runs to perch on me for some reassurance. I don't want him alone in the cage in case he has a thrashing episode.

Hope everyone's birds do okay. And that everybody gets some sleep!


----------



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

And she's down for the night, she actually seemed to like our display -- we could see it from our apartment window


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

That's good Chicobo!

We had a particularly loud bang here, right in the parking area, and Doodle actually took flight. So it'll be a while before we get settled down I think.


----------



## DairyMay (Jun 18, 2011)

I actually live in an apartment. So people aren't setting off fireworks close enough to really frighten Bailey.


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm in an apartment too. My wretched neighbors are in the parking area setting off bottle rockets and loud stuff. 
It's starting to taper off out there and he settled down and got sleepy so I put him to bed. So far so good; just hope there won't be any more loud bangs.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hey, if theyre being that bad of a nuisance, why dont you call the cops? file a noise complaint and if its illegal anyways, then something should be done about it...

we had a few kids loiter in our lot and laugh and yell at 3 am for hours. i wasnt all that impressed about that. lucky for them, im up to the wee hours of the morning daily.


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

*Filthy criminals*. I know exactly how you feel. I felt the same way for Canada Day...but then I realized it's not worth doing time for a fit of anger caused by drunks and people who know nothing about history. Happy Independence Day to all my American brothers and sisters. Cheers! ^_^


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yes i dont mean anything against it, its just if you are disturbing neighbours... and not being so polite about it... like fire them off in a park, not next to buildings in lots. thats just asking for trouble there.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

We dont celebrate it and i dont want too either as my nanna died on this day in year 2000

Does a baby banging who lives above me count lol i can hear them running about ha ha

we have fireworks on november 5th and last year it was not so bad but i turn my tv up


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

There were loads of fireworks pretty much the entire weekend out on Long Island. Honestly, I thought Lulu would be running for the hills. She was totally okay. She would stop what she was doing at the moment (which was eating last night) and then went about her business. I think that if they were in the middle of the night after I covered her it would've scared her. But because we were home and the tv was on, she felt secure.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

We didn't lose any birds, but we did lose our dog last night when he ran out the front door. The neighbor found him this morning on the side of the road.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im so sorry mentha  did he die of being scared poor thing


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

Dang, maybe this is why petrie was going crazy last night, i didnt think of that (i got so frustrated he ended up by himself in the bathroom with the door closed lol) but i couldnt really hear them go off... hmm...


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> Im so sorry mentha  did he die of being scared poor thing


I asked my son to take him for a few minutes so I could feed babies and he decided to open the door before getting a hold of his collar and the dog was off in a shot, being black he probably wasn't visible and got hit down the road.


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh Mentha, I'm so terribly sorry about your dog.


----------



## DairyMay (Jun 18, 2011)

This'll Do said:


> I'm in an apartment too. My wretched neighbors are in the parking area setting off bottle rockets and loud stuff.


IM SORRY! That sucks. Yeah its kind of obnoxious to do it in an apartment parking lot. Most of my neighbors took off i think. Hope your bird/s didnt get too stressed out!


----------



## DairyMay (Jun 18, 2011)

Mentha said:


> I asked my son to take him for a few minutes so I could feed babies and he decided to open the door before getting a hold of his collar and the dog was off in a shot, being black he probably wasn't visible and got hit down the road.


Im so sorry for your loss. This hurts my heart. I know what it feels like to lose a beloved pet. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## cookiemonster (Dec 30, 2010)

I love your idea with the saran wrap and the keyboard! Why didn't I think of that?!


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

cookiemonster, I was desperate. I do a lot of writing and editing, so in order to spend time with the Doodlebug I have to combine it with computer work. The keyboard is his favorite perch and balsa wood is his favorite toy. Thousands of little bits falling into my keys, and the occasional poo, made me creative.
I have special ordered a keyboard cover, but until it arrives we're doing plastic wrap. It's actually working pretty well. I can type through it with no trouble.


----------

